# I created a COLL Trainer based off of bestsiteever.ru/oll (Link at Bottom)



## DankTrain (Jun 27, 2019)

Here it is!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 28, 2019)

Pretty cool! I started the timer with no inspection and almost all my times were 2-3 seconds, which is pretty interesting. I just had a couple of problems after maybe 10 minutes of using it:

Sometimes, it would scroll down to the bottom after stopping the timer, and sometimes it didn't. I didn't play with it long enough to figure out exactly what caused that.

Frequently, the scramble would make the case obvious. Maybe your scramble could be two algorithms back to back?

These are just a couple of nit-picks you could look at to make this tool even better, but I really did like it and I'll be using it more in the future!


----------



## DankTrain (Jun 28, 2019)

CuberStache said:


> Pretty cool! I started the timer with no inspection and almost all my times were 2-3 seconds, which is pretty interesting. I just had a couple of problems after maybe 10 minutes of using it:
> 
> Sometimes, it would scroll down to the bottom after stopping the timer, and sometimes it didn't. I didn't play with it long enough to figure out exactly what caused that.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I can fix the timer soon because the site its based off of has all of the main stuff but I will try to replicate and fix it. I will test out gening scrambles with ksolve+ as that is the only way I can think to make them harder to realize

I can't really gen more algorithms, however if you can give me more algorithms the program will automatically turn them into scrambles. For the spacebar problem, make sure you click on the numbers of the timer or in that box. Hope this helps


----------



## Nilsibert (Jun 28, 2019)

After I recently finished relearning full OLL I decided to finally learn COLL (started learning it before I eventually stopped cubing in 2016 or whenever) and this is exactly what I need! Been searching for a COLL trainer like this so this is ideal, thank you so much for making this


----------



## DankTrain (Jun 28, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> After I recently finished relearning full OLL I decided to finally learn COLL (started learning it before I eventually stopped cubing in 2016 or whenever) and this is exactly what I need! Been searching for a COLL trainer like this so this is ideal, thank you so much for making this


You’re very welcome! I’m gonna learn it soon so i made this to help me and others!


----------



## Cuberstache (Jun 29, 2019)

DankTrain said:


> For the spacebar problem, make sure you click on the numbers of the timer or in that box. Hope this helps


This did the trick, thanks.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

could you check L2 and L3 cases?
instead of two separate cases they are the same. that means one never appears on training


----------



## DankTrain (Jul 11, 2019)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> could you check L2 and L3 cases?
> instead of two separate cases they are the same. that means one never appears on training


fixed!


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 11, 2019)

great!


----------



## Nilsibert (Jul 28, 2019)

Is it completely random which case you get? It seems to me like there's cases I get all the time, while others seem to almost never come up.


----------



## DankTrain (Jul 28, 2019)

Nilsibert said:


> Is it completely random which case you get? It seems to me like there's cases I get all the time, while others seem to almost never come up.


It uses the best possible: computer/pseudo-randomness. But i get where you're coming from.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 5, 2019)

could you make it so when in recap mode it stays in recap mode? i don't want it to go to train mode after recap it's over.


----------



## fortissim2 (Jan 7, 2020)

The website doesn't work now, are you going to fix this?


----------



## DankTrain (Jan 7, 2020)

fortissim2 said:


> The website doesn't work now, are you going to fix this?


sorry about that, I fixed it


----------

